# Oh Dear!



## cazscot (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, went and faced the music and got weight at my weightwatchers class today and in the 3 weeks I have been faffing about I have managed to put on a massive 6.5lbs .  So no more takeaways, especially pakora  and will need to cut down on the treats.  I have been food shopping and I am going to do a massive cookathon tomorrow and organise my meals for the week.  Have also bought lots of fruit and veggies.

I was out for a meal tonight and will be celebreating my bday on Wednesday but apaprt from that I wil be back on track!.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 26, 2011)

Its amazing how fast it sneaks back on isnt it. Good luck on getting it back off


----------



## cazscot (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Sheilagh, and yep it just shows you what happens when you take your eye off the ball...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Thanks Sheilagh, and yep it just shows you what happens when you take your eye off the ball...



Good luck Carol, you can do it!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Carol, you can do it!



Thanks Alan


----------



## MargB (Feb 26, 2011)

I think if you don't let it settle you will find it easier to shift it this time.

You will do it because you want to and you know what to do.

Good luck.


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2011)

Carole if anyone can do this you can, good luck xx


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 27, 2011)

It's something that I've noticed that if I really concentrate, weight that has been added on recently seems to disappear just as quickly. It's as if it hasn't had time to settle down and make itself at home!

It is so easy to relax too much though. Takeaways and such like should really be treated as an odd indulgence, otherwise you have to accept the consequences. 

Anyway, I'm sure you'll get back on track!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Carol - you have been so busy lately and faced a lot of change so I am not surprised at all that you have had a wee gain. The good thing is that you are aware of it and not willing to let it slide anymore. I know when you make your mind up you go at it 100%. I can put that much weight on in a week if I take my eye off the ball. 

Well done for getting back on it and if there is anything we can do to support you more give us a shout!!


----------



## cazscot (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone, and yep really really need to stop all of those takeaways ...


----------

